

A more in-depth analysis of Ruby HTTP client performance - stella
http://apocryph.org/more_indepth_analysis_ruby_http_client_performance

======
stella
This is a follow up to:

[http://apocryph.org/analysis_ruby_18x_http_client_performanc...](http://apocryph.org/analysis_ruby_18x_http_client_performance)

and

[http://apocryph.org/absolutely_bullshit_ruby_http_client_sit...](http://apocryph.org/absolutely_bullshit_ruby_http_client_situation)

